# 1938-39 CWC Western Flyer



## szathmarig (Feb 20, 2022)

I'd like to see a 38-39 Western Flyer catalog, so I know what's wrong on this bike. Anyone has one like it?


----------



## szathmarig (Feb 20, 2022)

I know the rack front attachment is broken.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 20, 2022)

This is the only 39 Western Auto catalog page I have saved in my prewar Western Auto album. It’s from a Christmas flyer. All the 38 catalog pages I have only show Shelby built bikes.


----------



## szathmarig (Feb 20, 2022)

The same bike is in the Hawthorne catalog. Hawthorne Comet that has the same hexagon light.


----------



## szathmarig (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 20, 2022)

Cool bike! I just picked up the matching girls! I wish mine was more complete (and a boys..)


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 20, 2022)

Nice bike and find Gabor!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 20, 2022)

Is the rack later like on my 41


----------



## szathmarig (Feb 20, 2022)

No, it's a 6 hole rack.


----------



## szathmarig (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## dogdart (Feb 21, 2022)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Nice bike and find Gabor!!



Indeed


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 22, 2022)

This bike is a three alarm fire!


----------



## John Gailey (Feb 24, 2022)

Diggin' that horn and light set-up.  Nice ride Gabor


----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 26, 2022)

Gabor,
Your bike looks pretty correct to me. I have the same model CWC hang tank bike. My example is badged “ELITE”. With the exception of the truss bracket and chain ring, they are pretty much the same. I took the liberty of using the paisley guard, but it should have the feather guard like your bike.

It’s very interesting to see a Western Flyer version of the bike. I was aware of the Hawthorne Comet, but not the WF.

Its a pretty rare bike in terms of numbers. Most I’ve seen had various different badges for various vendors. I had a Roadmaster badged example which for some reason never appeared on any Roadmaster sales catalogs or any Roadmaster literature for that matter. As far as I am concerned, this model bike does not get the respect that it deserves.

Great bike Gabor.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 26, 2022)

cds2323 said:


> This is the only 39 Western Auto catalog page I have saved in my prewar Western Auto album. It’s from a Christmas flyer. All the 38 catalog pages I have only show Shelby built bikes. View attachment 1574096



Man O' Man, if i only had a time machine... Give away prices going on here.. These were the good old days, Great depression and all..


----------



## mrg (Feb 26, 2022)

Considering the average hourly income in 1939 was 30 cents, man how long did you have to work to buy a Deluxe bike!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 27, 2022)

mrg said:


> Considering the average hourly income in 1939 was 30 cents, man how long did you have to work to buy a Deluxe bike!



Wow, You must be older than dirt if you can remember that far back... I guess a weeks pay or better...


----------



## dogdart (Apr 14, 2022)

Curious what the serial number is??


----------

